# All Star or St. Croix



## nicdicarlo (Nov 8, 2007)

This winter I am looking to upgrade my spinning worming/finesse rod. I like a light weight 6' med power fairly fast action. I would be using this rod primarily for fishing finesse worms on Slider heads, senkos, tubes, and light jigs and T-rigged worms with 8 lb mono (or a stronger superline). I am looking in the $60 dollar range. I do a lot of wading in rivers for smallmouth and don't want anything too fancy for fear of breaking. Anyway, I am in a toss up between a St. Croix or an All Star, both around the same price. I have heard good things about both brands, but have never owned one myself. Does anyone have any input or other suggestions? Thanks. NDC.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 8, 2007)

St. Croix or there are some nice Kistlers in that price range

You are getting the lowest end St. Croix so maybe the Kistler or even a Shimano. I know that Dave's in Doylestown has a bunch of St,. Croix on clearance - you should check there, you might be able to do better then a St. Croix Triumph series  for your $60.00

You want a 6' ML Fast action

You might want to save your holiday money and get a rod with a lifetime warranty - saved my but already when I fell on my St. Croix Legend Elite while wading ($300.00)


----------



## Nickk (Nov 8, 2007)

I just picked up a 7' Crucial ML(casting) for smallie wade fishing and it's great! Pretty versatile, I through cranks, spinnerbaits, t-rigs, weightless Senko(5"), and Superflukes with a 1/8 oz on braid. I personally would go with a 6'6" or 7' since sometimes you're casting with only half(or less) of your body above the waterline. 

My wading spin rig is a 6'6" St. Croix ML Premier 2-piece that I built, also great river rig, I run 15lb Power Pro on it and can feel everything and set the hook on t-rigged plastic no problem.


----------



## little anth (Nov 8, 2007)

st. croix rods are real nice. one of my favorite


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks. ESQ, do you have a phone number or address for this Dave's that you speak of? I know I'm looking in the low end St. Croix/All Star class of rods, but I still think its an upgrade from my current worming rod (I need to save some cash for another Flattie rig :lol: ). As for M or ML, I would have to feel the action in the store before making a decision, all rod makes are slightly different. A ML would be more similar to my current river rod (somewhat of a cheapo, but I seem to be doing ok with it), and more versatile for cranks. 
For some reason, I just feel more comfortable with a 6 rather than a 6.5 footer for finesse type of fishing. It probably would be a good idea for a wading rod though. Thanks agian. Any other info is appreciated.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 8, 2007)

Dave's Sports Center Inc
1127 N Easton Rd
Doylestown, PA 18902
(215) 766-8000


----------



## Jim (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you have a Dicks sporting goods near you? They have StCroix avids on clearance for $99. Coupled with the $10 off coupon from the hot deals section, you could score a good deal.


----------



## shootisttx (Nov 9, 2007)

St Croix or Falcon...both built in the USA


----------



## shamoo (Nov 9, 2007)

Mr. nicdicarlo, i myself love finese fishing. I use St. Croix and a GLoomis both in a light weight with a fast action tip, and to be frank I love both of them equally. I only use 6lb test mono. for this application. By the way Charlie Brewer was the man.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 9, 2007)

Mr. Shamoo, Charlie Brewer was the man! Amen. Once I discovered the grape colored 4" slider and the spider head, I never looked back. I have caught my biggest LM on sliders when nothing else would produce.

I just went to Dick's to do a handson comparison between the All Star and 2 St. Croixs (60 to 100 bucks). I liked all 3. However, I liked the handles of the St. Croixs better. My conclusions: I think I will end up going with the 6' St. Croix, M Fast action for my Slider rod, not necessarily my primary river rig. Depending on my financial situation at the time of purchase I may upgrade to the $100 model, not sure of the name. 
I really liked the 6'6" ML Fast action for a do it all wading rod. Maybe I should save more. I also liked that the St. Croixs have a 5 year waranty.
Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2007)

nicdicarlo said:


> Mr. Shamoo, Charlie Brewer was the man! Amen. Once I discovered the grape colored 4" slider and the spider head, I never looked back. I have caught my biggest LM on sliders when nothing else would produce.
> 
> I just went to Dick's to do a handson comparison between the All Star and 2 St. Croixs (60 to 100 bucks). I liked all 3. However, I liked the handles of the St. Croixs better. My conclusions: I think I will end up going with the 6' St. Croix, M Fast action for my Slider rod, not necessarily my primary river rig. Depending on my financial situation at the time of purchase I may upgrade to the $100 model, not sure of the name.
> I really liked the 6'6" ML Fast action for a do it all wading rod. Maybe I should save more. I also liked that the St. Croixs have a 5 year waranty.
> Thanks for everyone's input.




Dont forget the $10 off $25 coupon from the hot deals!


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 9, 2007)

Got one already. Thanks Jim.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Mr.nicdicarlo, may I make a suggestion on a very nice and affordable rod
a Fenwick HMX, 6'6" Med.power, fast tip.


----------



## little anth (Nov 10, 2007)

i have a fenwick and love it its my senko rod and it looks sweet too


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 11, 2007)

THe fenwick does look pretty sweet. I like that grip. Some people gave it bad/so-so reviews on Cabelas though. Although, I think thats the case with most products...can't please everyone.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 11, 2007)

If you are interested in the Fenwick you got little anth and myself giving the rod our vote of confidence, it is a good rod.


----------

